# Gun laws for moving to MA?



## Magyar (Aug 12, 2011)

Morning all,

I have a small collection of flintlocks, a lever action rifle, pistol and shotgun. I am thinking of a move to Boston or its surrounding and need to know what to do to bring my guns with me. I was shocked to hear that I either may not be able or need permission! I have never heard of such a hting but I want to make sure I am within the law. can you pelase give some detailed advice on what to do in preparation for the move?

i also would like to know of some shooting clubs or ranges in the region.

thanks


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Check out this site: Northeastshooters.com - Northeastshooters.com News

They have many many threads on what you need and the laws that pertain to you. There is a lot of information in regard to your situation over there.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Move to another state like NH it is close by, cheaper, and gun friendly!!!!!!! 

If you choose to come here you will need a LTC that fits the class of firearm you have. No Exceptions. You will have 60 days to get that. 
Good luck getting a LTC in Boston.

Moving is one of the rare times you do not need to register them on FA10 forms. So you are good there.

When you get them here you have to lock them up 

Like I said go to NH. You will be more happy if you do.


----------



## 7.62mm (Apr 24, 2011)

+1 on checking that site out above "northeast Shooters", theres alot of people there with alot of knowledge, theres a whole subforum for Mass Laws.

Just for a quick tip, if you do move to Mass you have 60 Days to apply for a License. Also personally Mass has its ups but really this is one of the worst states to move to if your into firearms. Check out that site mentioned above, Mass is full of rediculous laws to try to stamp you a criminal for owning or the way your using certain firearms, so pay attention and prepare to read, ALOT.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

View attachment 2635

Is that a assault flintlock? If so, mumbles has banned them.


----------



## 7.62mm (Apr 24, 2011)

Killjoy said:


> View attachment 2635
> 
> Is that a assault flintlock? If so, mumbles has banned them.


Nah man its just that the children, think of the children..... ......Mumbles cares about your well being....NOT


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

After reading this thread I think I am going to go buy an AK-47 at the local gun store just for shits and giggles


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Herrdoktor said:


> After reading this thread I think I am going to go buy an AK-47 at the local gun store just for shits and giggles


Non-MA living bastard! lol Damn you!


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Killjoy said:


> View attachment 2635
> 
> Is that a assault flintlock? If so, mumbles has banned them.


Yeah, and don't bring any Red Bull with you either !!! :smug:


----------

